# Ecran de veille Itunes



## Ousitawi (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai mis ce sujet ici car c'est un peu du fignolage.
J'ai mis mon écran de veille avec les couvertures Itunes, ça marche très bien quand le Mac est branché au secteur mais par contre écran noir quand le Mac est sur batterie.
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que j'ai mis les mêmes paramètres pour les deux :mouais:

Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ce problème ?

Merciii :love:


----------



## Flibust007 (18 Juillet 2011)

Pas assez détaillé.
Tu ne donnes aucune précision quant à ta configuration.
Fixe ? portable ?
DD externe ?
etc ....


----------



## Ousitawi (18 Juillet 2011)

Ah désolée, c'est un Macbook portable.
J'ai bien des disques durs externe, que je suis en train de convertir.
Pour ce qui est de la configuration je vous dirai ça ce soir, là je suis au travail, mais ce que je peux dire c'est que hier soir j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour donc je suis censée être sur la dernière version.
J'ai acheté mon portable il y a deux semaines.

Merci


----------



## Ousitawi (18 Juillet 2011)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Pas assez détaillé.
> Tu ne donnes aucune précision quant à ta configuration.
> Fixe ? portable ?
> DD externe ?
> etc ....



Donc je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K540) sous Snow Leopard, sur un portable MacBook 

Merci pour votre aide !! :love:


----------



## Flibust007 (18 Juillet 2011)

Ok.

Vas donc voir dans les préférences système, section économiseur d'énergie, s'il n'est pas prévu une mise en veille de l'écran lorsque la machine est sur batteries.


----------



## Ousitawi (19 Juillet 2011)

Merci Flibust007 de m'aider 

Alors je suis allée dans Economiseur d'énergie et je ne vois rien de particulier, j'ai mis la mise en veille de l'ordinateur à 15 min, l'écran à 3 min, 
coché suspendre l'activité du ou des disques durs, obscurcir légèrement l'écran lorsque l'ordinateur est sur batterie, afficher l'état de la batterie dans la barre des menus
décoché réduire automatiquement la luminosité avant la mise en veille de l'écran (c'est quand l'écran est inactif depuis 1 min il devient très sombre, mais pas opaque)
...

Par contre dans l'économiseur d'écran il y a un triangle attention "le moniteur suspendra son activité avant que votre économiseur ne s'active"et ça demande d'aller dans les préférences économiseur d'énergie pour modifier les réglages, mais justement, je ne vois pas quoi modifier...

Si personne ne peut m'aider je laisserai tomber mais ça serait bien dommage :rose:

Merci


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2011)

Voilà ! Il suffit de lire ce message d'erreur.
Ton écran va s'éteindre avant que ton screensaver n'ait le temps de s'activer !

Le "Lancer après" dans Économiseur d'écran doit être supérieur à 3 min, ce qui pose problème...


----------



## Ousitawi (19 Juillet 2011)

Ah zut, je l'ai mis au minimum c'est à dire 3 min, je ne peux pas aller en dessous.
Tant pis !
Merci


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2011)

Augmente les autres


----------



## Ousitawi (19 Juillet 2011)

Ah bah j'ai eu la même idée et je viens de tester, ça a marché youhouuu :love:
C'est beaucoup mieux comme ça !!

Merci


----------

